# Corn snake shedding.



## Rob0511 (Nov 27, 2021)

Evening all. My corn is 14/15 years old and it seems to shed more regularly now than it did when younger and I was wondering if this was normal as it isn't over fed and had a good feeding pattern.


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Regularly? like definitely sheds on time/when it's due or more than often.My oldest corn slowed down,skipping due 'dates'


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

My younglings shed every month as expected my 3 year old sheds around every 2 to 3 months now,

How regularly are we talking every few weeks every month or every few months?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Every snake is an individual, none are kept in identical situations so they don't follow a set pattern. Certain times you can predict a shedding such as a pre-lay shed but on the whole they will shed when they are ready. That can be more regular if the snake has mites, or it could be less regular or more random as the snake ages or is fasting in the mating season.


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

All my male corn snakes shed more often during breeding season. They seem to follow a set pattern, every year, of shedding every other month after winter, 3 times. Then one shed late summer or sometimes autumn, and that's it for the year. 

I think the regular shedding during spring happens because they are so active, desperate to get to the females, and they always somehow manage to scrape their scales, or simply wear them out. 

I keep records for all my snakes, and because of that, l can see all these patterns in shedding, behaviours etc., that l might otherwise not notice. Is it possible that your snake's more frequent sheds are due to breeding season, or do you think it's something out of ordinary even considering the breeding season?


----------



## Rob0511 (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies. I've never seen any critters like mites etc on him or in his viv but he seems too shed more now than he did when younger I also know he's had the breeding instinct because he drives me mad for 5 weeks going round and round in circles trying to get out 🤣 I think he's about to shed for atleast the third time since Christmas. I can't speak for him but he always seems happy, he basks has a cool and warm end with hides I think the humidity is good and when he sheds it's always I'm one piece which I've always been told is a good sign and he likes being handled and never turns down food I just wanted to see if it was anything unusual thst I should be concerned about.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

I'd say if he's shedding, eating and toileting as he should there's no signs of any stress, mites or anything else that could effect him then I would say you have nothing to worry about.


----------

